# Achat iPad en chine



## Yusuki (30 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,

Je dois me rendre bientôt en Chine et je me demandais si il était intéressant d'acheter sur place un iPad ?

Est-ce qu'il y a des limitations ?

Merci.


----------

